# Switch from Lightroom cc 2015 to Lightroom classic



## Alex Mac (Dec 10, 2017)

Operating System: windows 10

Hi, I am not sure what I have done!

I thought I had switched and installed Lightroom Classic from the the old Lightroom cc 2015.

Should I have uninstalled the LR cc 2015 ?

I still seem to have both on my pc......

I have just bought a new camera and I seem to have up loaded the new images via the old Lightroom cc 2015 ?? 

Should I uninstall the LR cc 2015 then re import the missing images via my hard drive, it is only about 100 images.  

Please screen grab below if that helps explain....what ever I have done


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 10, 2017)

You don't *have to* uninstall CC2015, but you can if you're sure that you won't want to use it again. If you leave it installed, just make sure that you set things up so that Classic will start, not CC2015. It doesn't help that their Taskbar/Desktop icons are identical, so if you leave CC2015 installed make sure you only have the Classic icon showing (or get into the habit of launching via the CC Desktop App).


----------



## Alex Mac (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi, thanks for getting back to me...that is what I did, I left the icon showing for LR CC 2015! 

I think I may have done a bit of work in both, but have just come back from a weekend away, and put the images through LR cc 2015.
Is there an easy way of sync them both together again ? 
Cheers for your help.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 10, 2017)

There's not a "sync catalog" option, but using the "Export/Import Catalog" procedure would be fairly simple to do. 

Open CC2015 and select all the images that you've added to that catalog since you updated to Classic. then select File>Export as a Catalog. This will create a temporary catalog which you can then import into your Classic catalog. In the dialog box, give the temporary catalog a name (and a location that you can easily find), uncheck "Export negative files", and proceed. That should be pretty quick. 

Then open Classic, and do File>Import from Another Catalog, select the temporary catalog you just created. Classic will need to update that temporary catalog first, again it shouldn't take long, then you'll have the images, complete with any work you did, added to the Classic catalog.


----------



## Alex Mac (Dec 10, 2017)

Cheers for the advice - I will go slowly and give it a go 

Thanks again.


----------



## Alex Mac (Dec 10, 2017)

sorry is it the.Irdata file I select?, sorry to bug you again...I dont do this very often


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 10, 2017)

No, it's the 'Dec-10' file. That .lrdata is a folder, not a file.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 10, 2017)

What Johan said! You'd find things easier to find if you changed the File Explorer view options to *uncheck* the option to "Hide extensions for known file types". Then you'd see that the "Dec-10" file is actually "Dec-10.lrcat", which makes more sense.

I don't know what the folks at Redmond were smoking the day they decided to make that option the default!


----------



## Alex Mac (Dec 10, 2017)

Cheers Guys worked a treat.....I am just going to delete the LR cc 2015 short cut..


----------



## Alex Mac (Dec 10, 2017)

Cheers Jim, the file extension tick worked as well.....


----------

